# Avviare mpd all'avvio del sistema ...

## Gaspyd

Ho seguito le guide online.

Ho correttamente configurato il mio /etc/mpd.conf

Ho creato file e dir necessari in /var/log/mpd e /var/lib/mpd

Ne ho modificato i permessi con un bel

chown -R 0777 /var/lib/mpd

e

chown -R 0777 /var/log/mpd

Aggiungo il servizio all'avvio con un bel

rc-update add mpd

Il tutto funziona egregiamente se avvio manualmente mpd da console con

/etc/init.d/mpd start

lancio gmpc (il client gnome che uso per l'ascolto) e tutto va alla grande.

Appena riavvio il sistema nonostante mpd risulta correttamente avviato:

$ ps -ax|grep mpd

6467 ? Ssl 0:00 /usr/bin/mpd /etc/mpd.conf

il client gmpc mi da un

error code 13: problem connecting to "localhost" on port 6600

L'unica soluzione è killare mpd e avviarlo manualmente da console, oppure lanciare un 

/etc/init.d/mpd restart

 :Confused:   non ne vengo fuori ... idee ?

Grazie.

----------

## Peach

all'avvio controlla che:

- non ci siano errori o avvisi strani in /var/log/messages

- il servizio sia in ascolto sulla porta 6600 con 

```
# netstat ltun | grep 6600
```

se così non fosse i casi sono due: o è in ascolto su qualche altra porta (e qui dipende da come puoi configurare il servizio) o c'è qualche altro problema.

saluti

----------

## Gaspyd

 *Peach wrote:*   

> all'avvio controlla che:
> 
> - non ci siano errori o avvisi strani in /var/log/messages
> 
> - il servizio sia in ascolto sulla porta 6600 con 
> ...

 

Ho lanciato un 

less /var/log/messages|grep mpd 

ma gli ultimi output si riferiscono al 24 febbraio quando ancora pacioccavo con la configurazione. Presumo quindi che non ci sia nulla di strano

Allora 

```

# netstat ltun | grep 6600

```

nulla

```
 # /etc/init.d/mpd status

* status: started

# /etc/init.d/mpd start

* Starting Music Player Daemon...

output: No "audio_output" defined in config file

output: Attempt to detect audio output device

output: Attempting to detect a alsa audio device

output: Successfully detected a alsa audio device                         [ ok ]

```

```
# netstat ltun | grep 6600
```

ancora nulla   :Shocked: 

se lancio però gmpc ed eseguo clicco connect

la connessione avviene "connect to mpd" e solo ora netstat mostra un output

```
# netstat ltun | grep 6600

tcp        0      0 localhost:6600          localhost:44071         ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 localhost:44071         localhost:6600          ESTABLISHED

```

Continuo a non capire il problema.

La porta 6600 non dovrebbe fornire il servizio indipendentemente che ci sia o meno un client connesso ???

Affinché il servizio venga reso disponibile sulla porta 6600 (come tra l'altro specificato in mpd.conf) mi sembra di aver capito che occorre:

1) riavviarlo con un /etc/init.d/mpd restart

2) lanciare il client gmpc

a questo punto netstat mi mostra l'output corretto ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Peach

si il tuo ragionamento è corretto, non capisco nemmeno io perché non ti mostri il servizio in listening appena lo lanci.

hai modo di avviare il demone in modalità debug/verbosa e/o passargli delle opzioni al momento dello start??

in ogni caso se ometti la parte "| grep 6600" dovresti avere dei servizi in listening, tra cui dovrebbe apparire mpd, se non ti appare nessun servizio in listening non è che mi preoccupo ma mi domando come cavolo è stato scritto sto sw. Considerando che allora non capisco nemmeno come fa il client a connettersi in prima istanza.

----------

